# Please help



## kap517 (May 6, 2006)

First, I apologize for not looking through the forums for info, but I need help right away and do not have time right now. There was a nest built on my balcony and 2 pigeons hatched. I have been watching them for a few weeks as they grew. Today I woke up and there was an adult pigoenattacking one of the babys. He ripped the top of her head bare and it it a little bloody. I put the 2 babies in a box and they are now residing in my bathroom. The injured one seems to be doing ok, scared but alert and moving around.

Please tell me what care I can give to the injured one. Also basic care until she is healed - food, water, etc. I know nothing about birds. I greatly appreciate any advise you can give. 

kap517


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kap, 

Has the skin been torn off of the head or are just the feathers missing? Can you take a picture and post it for us to see?

For now, please keep them warm and dry, away from noise and traffic. You could rinse the wound with saline and then a hydrogen peroxide and water solution. 10 parts water to one part hydrogen peroxide. 

You're going to need food as well for them, wild bird seed or a dove seed mix from a pet shop will do, depending on whether or not they are old enough to eat on their own.

Please try to take a picture of the wound and the birds so we can see it's age and the injury.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your care and concern over the young ones. If the babies are about two weeks old they will need help eating, the parents regurgitate their food to them until they are weaned. You won't have to do this, but be prepared to do some hand feeding. You need to check out the resources section on feeding a youngster this age. The good news is, within a few weeks they WILL learn to eat on their own.

Please apply some Neosporin to the wound once it has been cleaned and dried.

Keep the babies out of draft and provide a box, a carrier, with towels in it, where they can lay down.


----------



## kap517 (May 6, 2006)

Brad,
Thank you for your quick response. The skin has also been torn off the top of its head. I will try to get my hands on a camera and get some pics today. I think they are in the 3-4 week range. Wings just filled in with feathers. 

For now I'll take your advise and rinse with peroxide solution and get some wild bird seed for them.

Thanks for the help!
Kathy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

kap517 said:


> First, I apologize for not looking through the forums for info, but I need help right away and do not have time right now. There was a nest built on my balcony and 2 pigeons hatched. I have been watching them for a few weeks as they grew. Today I woke up and there was an adult pigoenattacking one of the babys. He ripped the top of her head bare and it it a little bloody. I put the 2 babies in a box and they are now residing in my bathroom. The injured one seems to be doing ok, scared but alert and moving around.
> 
> Please tell me what care I can give to the injured one. Also basic care until she is healed - food, water, etc. I know nothing about birds. I greatly appreciate any advise you can give.
> 
> kap517


Hi kap517,

And welcome to Pigeon Talk. Thanks for your care and concern over the well being of the two baby pigeons. If it is possible for you to take a picture and post it, this would be great. For now, washing the wound with a solution of hydrogen peroxide and water (9 parts to one part) and applying neosporin to the wound would be a good idea. If you have the cream base, this would be great but if not, the important thing is to keep the wound moist while healing. A pic would help members to determine the necessary course of action over time. If the pigeon babies are a few weeks old, then they should be starting to eat on their own. You can supply them w/a wild bird seed mix that has doves listed on the birds section to the bag, supply this and fresh water to the babies in a deep untippable bowl.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Check out the second link above to determine their actual age, this will define whether the bird needs to be fed formula or is ready to eat seeds on their own. 

If you need to be feeding formula, the first link will give you some examples of various methods for feeding babies that members use.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is the resources section:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

If you get some wild bird food, you can soak a little for ten minutes, drain and spoon it down. You will have to nudge their little beaks to get them to respond.

Soak only enough and make a new batch with each feeding. They cannot tolerate seed that has been sitting out getting wet.

You can also thaw some frozen peas, or corn, drain it and feed that.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Treesa,

That link isn't working, how 'bout this?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

fp

PS- Along the same lines that Treesa is mentioning, you could also soak puppy/kitten chow and give in small pieces
pushed gently to the back of the throat.


----------



## kap517 (May 6, 2006)

You guys are great! Thank you so much for the help.

From the pics on the link, they appear to be at 23 days. Will they be able to eat the soaked seeds at this age? and how often do they need to be fed?

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi fp,

I fixed it prior to your last post. LOL


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

kap517 said:


> From the pics on the link, they appear to be at 23 days. Will they be able to eat the soaked seeds at this age? and how often do they need to be fed?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy


Hi Kathy, 

Yep, they can eat the soaked seeds at 23 days old. The frozen corn and peas Treesa suggested is good too and might be easier for you. They might be able to peck and eat on their own, you'll have to see if they can when you get the bird seed. If not, then you will have to pop seeds down their throats one at a time.

You would feed them about 3 times a day or every 4 hours or so. Good luck with these guys, I hope the wound isn't too bad and will heal ok. Try to post a picture when you can and you're welcome from all of us


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi kap517,

You can try and put some out on a white hand towel and see if the babies do any pecking on their own. Some members will use their finger to do a pecking motion at the seeds to get them started, while others just let the pigeons go for it on their own. See if they will go for the seeds, then we can go from there.

fp

If you supplement, the puppy chow might be a more balance approach diet wise. But truly, the important thing
is that they get food regardless


----------



## kap517 (May 6, 2006)

I'm off to the store for supplies. I'll let you know how things go and post a picture as soon as possible. I greatly appreciate your help. I couldn't just let them get attacked and not do anything and I had no idea of how to care for them. Thank you all for being there.

Kathy


----------



## kap517 (May 6, 2006)

While I was out getting supplies, a pet shop worker put me in touch with a local woman that does bird wildlife rescues. She does rehabilitations and then releases the animals back into the wild. She is recently retired from working at a local wildlife rescue center here in New Mexico. I just got back from dropping off the baby pigeons to her. We talked for a while and I feel confident that they are in good hands. While I will miss watching the little ones and would have done whatever I could to save them, I feel they have a much better chance of survival in her experienced hands.

Thank you to everyone for your responses. The mother built another nest in the corner of my balcony that I just found and has already laid another egg. Hopefully I will not need it, but if anything goes wrong I know where to come to for help. You guys are great and I appreciate all your time and caring. 

Kathy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Kathy,

Thanks for the update on your little ones. I'm glad that they will be well taken care of and are in good hands.....especially for the baby w/the head wound. While it may have been fine w/just some TLC and time, it's good to know that an experienced rehabber will be tending to it just the same.

As for Mommy Pigeon, she sure is busy! Hope all goes well with the new clutch of eggs.

fp


----------



## kap517 (May 6, 2006)

I feel the same way. I am just so glad that there is someone experienced to care for them, especially the injured one. Again, thanks for everything.

Kathy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kathy, 

I'm glad you found a lady to take care of them, and thank *you* for seeing to their needs and intervening after this young one was attacked. Keep us posted in the future and if you hear how things go while being cared for by this person


----------

